# TX: Mar 28/29 DE and CR at MSR



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

The Lone Star Chapter of the BMW CCA is pleased to announce our annual Spring High Performance Driver's Education and Club Race event presented by *Classic BMW of Plano* to take place at Motorsport Ranch in Cresson, Texas on March 28-29, 2009. Please see our website for more information on this event. We will be running the 1.7 mile course in the normal counterclockwise direction. We anticipate registration to open on http://motorsportreg.com/ on Monday February 2nd.

This entry fee will be $275 for the lower run groups and $195 (yes that price is rolled back to 2003 pricing!) for the solo groups.

New this year is our "refer a friend" program. For every person you get that puts your name down in the "referred by" line on their entry you will get a $50 credit towards your entry (you need to participate in the event to take advantage of this credit). Be sure to give your name (real name, not internet screen name) and a valid email address (to ensure you get your entry credits) to the people you refer. The only requirement to the program is that the referred person could not have done a DE with us in 2008.

With the feedback I have received from this program, I would not hesitate in signing up for the event. Once we are full, we are full and a wait list will be started. Don't get shut out!

Please see the specific registration info on http://motorsportreg.com/. I anticipate we will have all the necessary info up on there a week before registration opens (if not sooner).

If you need more information, please don't hesitate to contact me at dechair at lscbmwcca dot org.

See you at the track,
Bruce


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

I have been working on the schedule and I can't get a 4 DE group format to work, so we will have our normal 3 DE group format for this weekend. Sorry for any problems this creates for anybody.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

T minus one week til registration opens. We have the page up on motorsportreg.com but I'd like to hit the high points. Registration opens on Monday February 2 at 12:01am Central time.

1. when you sign up there will be no payment collected initially (this is due to the "refer a friend" promotion). You will be billed for the entry later, after you have been accepted to the event.
2. If you are doing the refer a friend make sure the referrer has given the referee this full REAL name and email address (this allows us to notify the referrer that they have had one of their referees sign up).
3. Payments will be handled thru Paypal.com. Please visit Paypal.com ahead of time to get that part set up.
4. Please us a good email address, much of the paperwork for the event will be distributed via email.
5. Note that if you receive a "refer a friend" credit and your referee cancels, you will be responsible for paying back the $50 credit you received.
6. Note that convertible rules are very strict and all convertibles will be required to be teched by our sponsor, Classic BMW in Plano.

If you have any questions please email me at [email protected]

Here is the link to the event: http://www.motorsportreg.com/index..../uidEvent/0E84FFEC-98D5-FCCA-E9A2715BC350CABF

See you at the track,
Bruce


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

Registration is now OPEN.

http://tinyurl.com/c43uzy


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

If you have friends (refer a friend credits that you might get or not) that are wanting to join us in the novice group and are waiting til the last minute to sign up, please note that the novice group is more than 70% full. If you wait til March 1 I can pretty much guarantee that we will be on a waitlist for this group.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

We are about 4 weeks out from this event and it is filling up. If you are waiting to sign up a few days before the event to see what the waether is going to be like, I wouldn't wait. As the signups have gone so far, I don't see us having any spots open the week before the event. Green is full, but I see a few people that we might be able to move to free up some spots. If we can find some more instructors we can add some spots as well. So if you want to sign up for novice, don't be scared away by the waitlist!

Remember the "refer a friend" promotion. It will close on Friday March 13 at 6pm. So get your friends to sign up ASAP to get that $50 credit.

I sent out an email to everybody signed up so far, but in case you missed it..... ALL students are required to have a passenger and restraints that are equal to the driver's seat. IOW, if you have a race type seat for the driver, the passanger seat must as well. If the driver's seat has a 6 point harness, the passenger seat must as well. THIS IN NOT OPTIONAL. 

See you at the track.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

Novice is full unless we get more instructors (good chance at that, but I am making no promises). Waitlist for green is currently empty.

Intermediate has the most spots open.

I can count on one hand the number of spots open in advanced. Once they are gone there is no hope of adding spots unless somebody cancels. If you want advanced sign up now!


----------



## jhill (Dec 31, 2008)

Bruce,

Great job on the HPDE last weekend. I really enjoyed it, so thanks for all your time and work on this. Do you know how we go about getting pictures from Hart photography from the weekend? Thanks.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

Ooops...I was going to send out the link to pics in my last email.

http://hart-photography.com/photocart/index.php?do=photocart&viewGallery=4193


----------

